# Jamestown Airshow South Australia



## hub (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got back from attending the airshow at Jamestown north of Adelaide.
First time I have been, what a great event!
First time I got to see a P-40 live and there were two a P-40F with a Merlin Engine and a P-40N
also a pretty rare BT-13 (in Australia anyway) also great to see the Boomerang in the air again
will post some more shots later

Mike


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice pics Hub


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice stuff. I'd love to see a Hudson flying.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice pics Hubs, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## hub (Oct 16, 2012)

Some more shots from Sunday


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 16, 2012)

Great selection of aircraft!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2012)

Great stuff. Love the Hudson....great looking aircraft great looking weather.

Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2012)

Good shots! Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like you had nice weather for it too.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

Excellent pics!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2012)

Cool photos, that Hudson is a real beauty - the only flying example in the world.


----------

